# Guard



## bscastro (May 14, 2002)

I was sparring in class tonight, and my partners (who are all bigger and stronger) just seemed to power through my guard and grabbed my head and eventually submitted me with a choke are arm lock. What can I do in the guard to prevent this? I'm not talking about submissions, but maybe more positional understanding? One idea I had was to use my legs more to control my opponent's hips. So much to learn! Any help would be appreciated. I'm sure part of it is experience and just learning more, but any advice?

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## arnisador (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> 
> *more positional understanding? One idea I had was to use my legs more to control my opponent's hips. *



I'm a BJJ newcomer but my instructor gave me this advice last week. He said my legs were too tight in the guard and that I should loosen up and _use_ my legs more rather than trying to squeeze my opponent and hold on tight. He demonstrated one me, using his feet as though they were hands, pushing on my biceps if I tried to stand and control his legs when in his guard, and so on. I'm trying to use my legs more fluidly and not just to "hold on tight" no matter what.


----------



## bscastro (May 14, 2002)

Thanks! That's partly what I thought. Especially against stronger and larger opponents, I find the times when I can get a submission are the ones where my legs as well as my arms are active, not only to control my opponent, but also doing reversals and getting in a better position.

Being new to this, I think I find myself focusing on one thing at a time (for example, a new submission I just learned). Learning to use the whole body for ground defense (and offense) is something I think will take some getting used to, but it is fun learning.

Bryan


----------



## Kyle (May 15, 2002)

Bryan, the problem with your questions, the half-guard one too, is that they are rather vague to answer in text.  To do so would require something approaching book length.  Defending/Passing the guard is a large component of BJJ.  There are certain principles at work, but without a foundation in basic techniques or some hands-on instruction, it will be more frustrating than helpful.

If you can isolate a specific problem, then you'll get a specific answer.  A general answer to your general question, "What can I do in the guard to prevent this?", is "it depends".  It depends on the details of how you were defending and how they were passing.

    - Kyle


----------



## bscastro (May 15, 2002)

Kyle,

Thanks for explaining. I guess I realized this too, but wanted to see what people would respond to. I think I will learn most through experience and from learning from instructors and getting the "flight time" to learn things.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## J-kid (Aug 12, 2002)

Since i am in Judo/Jujitsu and am not new.  i would recomend letting them grab one of there legs pushing it over then you have them grab on of there arms pull it towards your chest rap your legs around his head you get  a tragel chock and you can arm bar him.  I would try doing that if i was you


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> I'm a BJJ newcomer but my instructor gave me this advice last week. He said my legs were too tight in the guard and that I should loosen up and use my legs more rather than trying to squeeze my opponent and hold on tight. He demonstrated one me, using his feet as though they were hands, pushing on my biceps if I tried to stand and control his legs when in his guard, and so on. I'm trying to use my legs more fluidly and not just to "hold on tight" no matter what. *




When I relax my guard they usually end up passing it real quick going to a side mount. How would you use this to counter that?


:asian:


----------



## lvwhitebir (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



There are a lot of reversals, chokes, and armbars that can help prevent them from passing.  It'll just take time for you to learn them.  Get some books and videos and study some more.

First off, don't relax the guard so much that they can pass so quick.  Relax it when you can, but tighten and use your legs as leverage too.  If they're busy trying to pass, then they're not trying to tap you out which gives you an opening for an attack.

Second, if they pass your guard, take the time to figure out how to re-guard them.  This alone is good practice.  Learn to go with the flow more.  The guard is not a be-all-end-all position.  It is one of many.

   WhiteBirch


----------



## Blindside (Aug 14, 2002)

> Since i am in Judo/Jujitsu and am not new. i would recomend letting them grab one of there legs pushing it over then you have them grab on of there arms pull it towards your chest rap your legs around his head you get a tragel chock and you can arm bar him. I would try doing that if i was you



Well, I like it when guys walk into my triangle too, but you can't rely on that.  Plus, if the guys does stack you well, you won't pull off the triangle anyway (at least I can't, I've got pretty short legs that don't really encourage me to try triangles).

Admittedly, my open gaurd isn't great, but I find that I prefer working from there than just holding on for dear life with a closed gaurd.  

Hey Judo-kid where do you train?  Seattle area or somewhere else?  

Lamont


----------



## J-kid (Aug 14, 2002)

I train near seattle and i just gave one idea of somthing to do there is a counter for a counter for a counter and so forth really its up 2 you 2 study up on it.  Best of luck. juDO-KID


----------

